# Fazenda closed on Sunday?



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

I just made a trip to see if I could get some coffee from Fazenda, got here not long ago and the shop is closed







their website is down (maintenance apparently but it's been 3 days since the first time I checked) but on the opening times shown on Google it should be open... I guess I will have to try again another day.


----------

